# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Lighting duration for planted tank

## Ker

Hi guys just wondering how long do you guys on your lights.i have seen people on their lights in the afternoon as well.currently using beamswork Hi-lumen 60 on a 2 ft tank please advise 😁

----------


## AQMS

8 to10 hours is the range that will help most aquarist . Less than this, things drop off a bit. Depends on the species but in most cases, 8-10 is best for good efficient growth. Mine tank photoperiod is 8 hours, 4 hours on then 4 hours off and then on again for 4 hours.

----------


## Ker

Hmm so means that's you will not on through the night ?

----------


## hann

I also switch it on with the help of a timer for 3.5hours and rest and then another 3.5hours. Did not leave it on for the rest of the night. The plants also need to rest.

----------


## AQMS

> Hmm so means that's you will not on through the night ?


No, my timing is 12pm to 4pm and then 8pm to 12am.
Too much light or too strong lights is detrimental to the fishes some will shy away and some will even dampen down their colours
and also too much light will also promote excessive algae growth in the aquarium.

----------


## Ker

> No, my timing is 12pm to 4pm and then 8pm to 12am.
> Too much light or too strong lights is detrimental to the fishes some will shy away and some will even dampen down their colours
> and also too much light will also promote excessive algae growth in the aquarium.


Ok wow thanks I was just curious I do see some people on their lights to imitate sun light .

----------


## sammajor

Mine is 6x24w and on from 9am to 12pm. Then again from 7pm to 10pm. So far so good.

----------


## stressed

I have a different practice, my photoperiod is about 3hour/day only. 

CO2 comes on 1hour before with light intensity at 50% intensity of photoperiod. Another 1hour after photoperiod also at 50% intensity of photoperiod to deplete as much injected CO2 as possible.

Result is no bba or etc green "fiend".

----------


## Ker

> I have a different practice, my photoperiod is about 3hour/day only. 
> 
> CO2 comes on 1hour before with light intensity at 50% intensity of photoperiod. Another 1hour after photoperiod also at 50% intensity of photoperiod to deplete as much injected CO2 as possible.
> 
> Result is no bba or etc green "fiend".


Icic means that you only on your lights for 3 hours during the day ?

----------


## hann

> I have a different practice, my photoperiod is about 3hour/day only. 
> 
> CO2 comes on 1hour before with light intensity at 50% intensity of photoperiod. Another 1hour after photoperiod also at 50% intensity of photoperiod to deplete as much injected CO2 as possible.
> 
> Result is no bba or etc green "fiend".


Care to share a picture of your tank? What is your plant mass and the type of plants you have. I am very curious to know your plant growth for a photosynthesis of 3 hours daily.

----------


## Ingen

I have it for 5 hours, CO2 injection an hour prior and off thirty minutes before lights off. I tried 6 hours but saw significant increase in green algae on the glass panel, I just can't seem to balance the nutrient well.

----------


## siatc

mine is more than 12hour. Is it too long? But I don't have green algae, only BBA recently

----------


## Ker

I'm not very sure as well I seen some having a fixed time slot to mimic sun rise and sunset

----------


## bennyc

> I'm not very sure as well I seen some having a fixed time slot to mimic sun rise and sunset


Every tank is different. If you follow blindly a matured, heavy plant mass tank light period, you are bound to have algae problems, unless yours is also a matured and heavy planted tank. Always bear in mind, the tri factor (Light, CO2 and nutrient) is the key to a balance tank. Difficult to explain fully, look through the threads, there are many good ones. I for one, is still learning to find the balance.

My suggestion is to try 7 hours and adjust from there.

----------


## bennyc

> mine is more than 12hour. Is it too long? But I don't have green algae, only BBA recently


12 hours seems long, you do not have algae problem? Thats very lucky. Light intensity, wavelenght also plays apart, i shall not dwell on the topic or else it will start a light debate again, there are threads on lights already, in intensity, color etc.

BBA most of the time comes from poor circulation of the tank.

----------


## qngwn

Lighting hours also depends on co2 availability. 

Many do the siesta lightning hours, which is the on, off and rest for 4 hours, then on again as they want co2 to replenish themselves during the off period before letting the plants photosynthesize again. For more details, you can refer to Diana Walstad's articles and journals on co2 and lightning period. 

For me, I'm injecting co2, so I do not have the need to have a siesta period, so I go for a straight 8 hours of light a day. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## stressed

image.jpg

A sample picture of some parts of my tank. Tank is fully
Planted w various crypts, ludwigia, buceps, nanas, moss, repens.

----------


## stressed

image.jpg

These are just some randomn photos from my phone as I am not in singapore

----------


## angus

what is the relationship between turning water filter/power head on/off against light/CO2 on/off?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> what is the relationship between turning water filter/power head on/off against light/CO2 on/off?


The filter is always kept on 24/7... filtration and circulation of the water should be permanently on to maintain the beneficial bacteria colony and constantly clean the water. 

Same for power heads, they should be kept on all the time to maintain consistent circulation too.

Lights and Co2 are set on fixed time schedules (using socket timers) to provide plants with a sufficient period of light and carbon supply to photosynthesize and grow, yet not too much light as to encourage algae.

----------


## Goalkeeper

Am curious what timers you guys use if having split lighting periods? Can one timer work with two different time settings? I tried once but didn't work. Also assume the CO2 timer need to be set for split timing too? Mine timer is the normal ones bought from,local shops.

----------


## noidea

My timer can store 20 program. So I have 2 program for different timing for the light to turn on.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Most manual/analog socket timers should be able to set multiple timing schedules for the same day...just poke the key slots to set their on/off schedule (check the instructions).

I use digital socket timers (the SoundTech brand ones), those can program multiple schedules based on specific days, hours and down to even minutes.

----------


## AQMS

> Am curious what timers you guys use if having split lighting periods? Can one timer work with two different time settings? I tried once but didn't work. Also assume the CO2 timer need to be set for split timing too? Mine timer is the normal ones bought from,local shops.


I used the manual timer,it is easy,all you need is a couple of them,one for the lights and one for the C02.

----------

